

The 3 types of developers you will find in Africa . - microtherion
http://thiswas.codedinafrica.org/2011/01/01/the-3-types-of-developers-you-will-find-africa/

======
iwwr
Somehow, comparisons involving murderous dictators are neither funny, nor very
interesting.

------
cellularmitosis
I've noticed these archetypes as well (in Texas), and its interesting to see
that the US public schooling system, US college system, and even US pop
culture / social norms aren't necessary for these to arise. they appear more
universal in nature than I would have thought.

------
naithemilkman
Really interesting

